# pilling [piling]



## buadany

Hi everyone, 

How would you translate "Commencement of Pilling" in Spanish?

I'm trying to translate an HSE (health safety environment) plan from English to Spanish.

The full phrase is :
"The noise surveying will be undertaken when changes to construction activities cause a significant noise variation (*commencement of pilling* or some other percussion activities)."

The sector the company deals with is Pipeline Construction.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *buadany!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"pilling" = "proceso de construcción de pilotes".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Setter

buadany said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How would you translate "Commencement of Pilling" in Spanish?
> 
> I'm trying to translate an HSE (health safety environment) plan from English to Spanish.
> 
> The full phrase is :
> "The noise surveying will be undertaken when changes to construction activities cause a significant noise variation (*commencement of pilling* or some other percussion activities)."
> 
> The sector the company deals with is Pipeline Construction.



Yo lo traduciría como:

Inicio de la ejecución de los pilotes

O bien...

Primera fase de la ejecución de los pilotes.

(Que consiste en una perforación en el suelo que genera bastante impacto acústico)

Piling = pilotar, ejecutar pilotes, ...
Pile=pilote

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Mastoc

Si se tratara de pilotes debería ser "piling" y no pilling.
Asumiendo que se tratara de un error de tipeo yo lo traduciría como "hincado de pilotes"


----------



## k-in-sc

It's definitely "piling," which refers to both driving and extracting piles.


----------



## rainbow2010

Hi all,

Actually I'm doing a translation about "piling". The term refers to the act of introducing "piles" (pilotes) in a construction site. 

I would say the most appropriate translation is "ejecución de pilotes" as it is the most general concept. "Hincado de pilotes" is too restrictive, as there are other ways of introducing piles in constructions. 

"pilotes hincados" > "driven piles"
"pilotes perforados" > "bored piles"
"piling" > "ejecución de pilotes"

Hope it helps!


----------



## buadany

Thank you! 
You were all very helpful!
At the end I chose: "Primera fase de la ejecución de los pilotes"


----------



## Vampiro

buadany said:


> Thank you!
> You were all very helpful!
> At the end I chose: "Primera fase de la ejecución de los pilotes"


I think "instalación" sounds better than "ejecución" here.
Just my two cents.
_


----------



## Mastoc

Vampiro said:


> I think "instalación" sounds better than "ejecución" here.
> Just my two cents.
> _


----------



## Eye in the Sky

A mí también me salió en un original en inglés (escrito por un no-nativo) la palabra _pilling_ que, gracias a este hilo, entiendo que es _piling._


----------

